# ملف الاوتوكاد لحمام سباحة بجميع تفاصيله



## م-الشرقاوي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا الملف يحتوي على تفاصيل حمام السباحة

أتمنى لكم الخير والتوفيق

تحميل
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم للأسف فيه تشويه على ظهور ايقونة التنزيل 
ياريت تحمله على الفور شيرد او ميديا فاير و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م-الشرقاوي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم هذا اعلان

يمكنك أن تغلقه من أسفل ثم قم بالتحميل


----------



## almass (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 


http://www.duckload.com/ هذا سيرفر سريع ويدعم استكمال التحميل باستثناء الاعلان المزعج وعملية ادخال الاحرف 
وبامكانك استخدام سيرفر الميديا فير www.MEDIAFIRE.COM وفيه سرعه في الرفع والتحميل وداعم للاستكمال​


----------



## م-الشرقاوي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك أخي الكريم

لكن duckload
يدعم خاصية FTP و الremote upload


----------



## احمد1975 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور
تم اغلاق الاعلان وتم التحميل


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## shagrath13 (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي على مشاركتك المفيدة


----------



## mimo_rock_2006 (13 يناير 2011)

almass قال:


> بارك الله فيك ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

معلش ياخى اصل موقع duckload بيكسب 45 دولار على 1000 تحميل:28:
يعنى مفيش حاجه بلاش انتا بتحمل وهو الكسبان:14:​


----------



## ابوعمررررر (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي جاري التحميل


----------



## علي سعد علي (26 فبراير 2011)

ملف ممتاز وتفاصيل رائعة .. تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## عادل ج (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد جاد (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا . قطاع مهم فعلا .


----------



## iyadcoo (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## سارا الحلوة (2 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله عنى كل خير كنت محتاجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه جدا مشكوووووووور


----------



## LOLIM (11 أبريل 2011)

عفوا اخي الشرقاوي ما عم يتحمل معي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## LOLIM (12 أبريل 2011)

ما تحمل معي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

كيف بدي حملووووووووووووو


----------



## LOLIM (12 أبريل 2011)

كيف بدي حملووووووووووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.أبوحسان (14 أغسطس 2011)

الملف غير موجود
ياريت ترد ترفعه او تعطينا رابط جديد للتحميل

و شكرا


----------



## shanqawa (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## المهندسه اميره (3 أبريل 2012)

ممكن الملف مره اخري ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عنوان الحق (18 مارس 2013)

ما يتحمل


----------



## ahmedpolla (19 مارس 2013)

فين الملف


----------



## amr fathy (6 ديسمبر 2013)

ارحو اعاده رفع الملف


----------



## fazlok (8 ديسمبر 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------

